# Cardio Progressions ? Effective Cardio Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The last time it happened I was getting changed in the locker room at my gym. Two pudgy-bellied gym members (PBGMs) were discussing the relative virtues and drawbacks of doing cardio as part of their training program. PBGM #1: Man, I’ve gotta get my ass in shape for the summer. This gut has got to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

